# من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟



## NORARAB (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مرحباً​ 


*اليوم عندي سؤال ياريت يكون عندكم رد عليه *​ 

*فقط اتمنى لطفاً ليس امرا من لديه يرد بالكمله الطيبه او يسكت* ​ 

*واعلموا انه اذا كنتم حقاً دعاة الى الايمان المسيحي *
*حاولوا ان تعجلعوا الناس يحبون دينكم لا يبتعدون عنه *​ 


*سؤالي هو :-*​ 

من هو الاب ومن هو الابن ومن هو الروح القدس​ 
وهل يجتمع الثلاثه في واحد ام كلاً منهم منفرد ؟​


----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ NORARAB*


NORARAB قال:


> *سؤالي هو :-*​
> من هو الاب ومن هو الابن ومن هو الروح القدس​
> 
> وهل يجتمع الثلاثه في واحد ام كلاً منهم منفرد ؟​


*أكيد يا أخي*​* لو حضرتك تعبت نفسك شوية وعملت بحث علي سؤالك *
*هتلاقي أكثر من 100 مشاركة وموضوع بتتكلم عن الثالوث القدوس*

*بس نقول ايه دية طبيعة في الإنسان *

*عامة نجيبك*
*بس طبعاً متتسرعش في الأجابة *
*علشان أنا هتواصل معك في موضوعك الثاني بتاع*
* هتاخد أيه دة ربنا يعيننا*

*الأب هو الذات الإلهية*
*والأبن هو العقل *
*والروح القدس هو الحياة*

*فالله موجود بذاته*
*ناطق وعاقل بكلمته*
*حي بروحه*
*والثلاثة واحد في الجوهر*

*فالله من المستحيل أن يكون موجود بذاتهوهو ميت -حاشا-*
*أو يكون حي وهو أخرس وليس بعاقل -حاشا-*
*وطبعاً من المستحيل أن يكون حي أو ناطق وعاقل وهو غير موجود -حاشا-*
*فالله حي بروحه ناطق بكلمته موجود بذاته*
*الأب والأبن والروح القدس*

*والثلاثة هم في جوهر واحد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



NORARAB قال:


> مرحباً​
> 
> 
> *اليوم عندي سؤال ياريت يكون عندكم رد عليه *​
> ...





سلام رب المجد معك يا أخي الفاضل..

بعد اذن الساده الاعضاء والمشرفين..

وبعد اذن حضرتك طبعا..

اولا:لا يهم انك تسأل هذا السؤال للاستفسار أم لمجرد المجادله.

ثانيا:نحن لا نحاول ان نجعل الناس يحبوا الدين المسيحي,
لانك(لاتهدي من احببت..ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء).

سأشرح لك ايماننا المسيحي بطريقة بسيطه جدا..

اذا فرضنا ان اسم حضرتك (احمد)

يوجد لدى احمد الان ثلاث خصائص جوهريه ..بمعنى انها اساسيه لوجوده في الحياه:

1- احمد حي : عن طريق روحه.
2-احمد عاقل: عن طريق تفكيره.
3-احمد موجود: عن طريق كيانه.

اي ان الصفات الاساسيه التي في احمد هي:

الحياه - العقل - الوجود.

هل حياة وعقل ووجود احمد اصبحوا ثلاثة اشخاص؟

بالطبع لا, لانهم صفات اساسيه وذاتيه في (احمد الواحد).

وبتطبيق ماسبق بيانه على الله عز وجل يتضح ان:

الله حي بروحه

الله عاقل وناطق بكلمته

الله موجود بكيانه

مع الفارق.. ان هذه الخصائص التي في ( احمد) محدوده لان احمد محدود,
ولكن هذه الصفات التي في الله غير محدوده لان الله غير محدود .


يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد أن الله واحد، لا إله إلا هو. ومجرد ذكر اسم "الله" بـ (ال التعريف) دليل على وحدانيته. واليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس:

من العهد القديم:


 "فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39). 

"اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) "

أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي.بَاسِطٌ الأرض. مَنْ مَعِي؟" (إشعياء 44: 24) 

"أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سوَايَ"(إشعياء 45: 1). 

"أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟" (ملاخي 2: 10).

ومن العهد الجديد:


 "بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ" (مرقس 12: 32) 
"
وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟" (يوحنا 5: 44)

، "لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (رومية 3: 30) "وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً" (1كورنثوس 8: 4)،

 "وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (غلاطية 3: 20) 

"لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 5)

 "أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ" (يعقوب 2: 19). 


أراء بعض الفلاسفة الموحدين في نوع وحدانية الله، وفي الأقانيم:

   قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". 

   وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". 

هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. 

  وقال القاضي ابوبكر بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا امعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". 

   ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله. فقد قال مثلاً الإمام جعفر بن محمد الأشعبي: "يتعين أن يكون الله جوهراً، أو جوهراً مع سلامة المعنى". وقد جاءت كلمة "جوهر" مرة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3).

وجاء في كتاب العقائد النسفية صفحة 162 "لا مخالف في مسألة توحيد واجب الوجود إلا الثنوية (أي الذين يعتقدون بإلهين: واحد للخير وآخر للشر) دون النصارى" أي أن النصارى موحِّدون. 

   وقال ابن سينا "الله علم وعالم ومعلوم، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول، ومحبة ومحب ومحبوب". وجاء في مجلة كلية الآداب الصادرة في مايو سنة 1934، وفي كتاب نصوص الحكم للفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي (صفحات 133، 134، 225، 226) ما يأتي "إن أول صورة تعينت فيها الذات الإلهية كانت ثلاثية، وذلك لأن التعيين كان في صورة العلم حيث: العلم والعالم والمعلوم حقيقة واحدة. كما أن أول حضرة إلهية ظهر فيها الله كانت ثلاثية لأنها حضرة الذات الإلهية المتصفة بجميع الأسماء والصفات. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن عملية الخلق نفسها تقتضي وجود الذات الإلهية، والإرادة، والقول: "كن". فالتثليث هو إذن المحور الذي تدور حوله رحى الوجود وهو الشرط الأساسي في تحقيق الإيجاد. والخلق". 

   وقد أنشد الفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي في حب الله قائلاً: 

 "تثليث محبوبي وقد كان واحداً       كما صير الأقنام بالذات أقنما"

  ولا يقصد هذا الفيلسوف بهذا الشعر وبأقواله السابقة أن يؤيد العقيدة المسيحية لأنه كان من المسلمين المتمسكيـن، ولكنه أراد أن يعلن أن الله كان يظـهر دائما في ثالوث هـو "العلم والعالم والمعلوم ". أو "الذات والإرادة والكلمة". ويقصد أن مجرد اتصاف الله بصفات وقيامه بأعمال دليل على أنه تعالى ليس أقنوماً واحداً بل أقانيم.

وقال نفس هذا الفيلسوف "إن الله هو الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن، وعين ما ظهر وعين ما بطن فالأمر حيرة في حيرة. واحد في كثرة، وكثرة مردها إلى واحد ". 

   وقال ابن الفارض "الحمد لله الذي تجلى بذاته، فأظهر حقائق أسمائه وصفاته، فجعلها أعيانا ثابتة وحقائق عينية". 

   وقال الشيخ البيجوري "الحاصل أن الوحدانية الشاملة هي وحدانية الذات، ووحدانية الصفات، ووحدانية الأفعال". 

   وقال صاحب التحقيق "أرى الكثرة في الواحد. وإن اختلفت حقائقها وكثرت فإنها عين واحدة. فهذه كثرة معقولة في واحد العين".

   وقال الإمام الغزالي "من ذهب إلى أن الله لا يعقل نفسه إنما خاف من لزوم الكثرة". ثم قال "إن كان عقل الله ذاته فيرجع الكل إلى ذاته فلا كثرة إذن. وإن كانت هذه كثرة فهي موجودة في الأول"(أي أنها أصلية في الله أزلاً). 

   وقال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في شرحه لاعتقاد المسيحييـن فـي ذات الله (كتاب الله صفحة 171) "إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. وإن "الكلمة " و"الآب" وجود واحد، وإنك حين تقول "الآب" لا تدل عن ذات منفصلة عن "الابن" لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية". 

عقيدة الثالوث ليست مقتبسة من الوثنية

يقول البعض، إما عن عدم درس وفهم أو عن سوء نية بغرض التضليل، يقولون أن عقيدة الثالوث كانت موجودة عند الوثنيين في الهند، وكانوا يطلقون على إلههم المثلث: براهما، وفشنو، وسيفا ويقولون أن البوذيين كانوا يعتقدون أن بوذا ذو ثلاثة أقانيم: الأول والوسط والآخر. وأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعتقدون بآلهة ثلاثية: الأولى أمون، وكونس، وموت. والثانية: أوزيريس، وايزيس، وحورس. والثالثة: خنوم، وساتيت، وعنقت. وأن الأول من كل مجموعة هو الآب والثاني هو الابن والثالث هو الروح القدس كما هو الحال عند المسيحيين. ويقولون أن البابليين والفرس والصينيين كانوا يعتنقون مثل هذه العقيدة. 

   والواقع أن كل هذه الأقوال هراء في هراء وليس لها أي نصيب من الصحة. وهي تقال لتضليل غير الدارسين. ولكن بالدرس الدقيق لتلك الديانات يتضح أن براهما وفشنو وسيفا عند الهنود ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً. أما بوذا فكان رجلاً عادياً عاش في الهند حوالي سنة 500 قبل الميلاد وكانت له تعاليم معينة. أما آلهة المصريين فهي لا تنص على أن كل مجموعة من آلهتهم إله واحد بل ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً فكانوا يمثلون أمون برجل وكونس (أوخنسو) بالقمر، وموت بأنثى النسر. وأوزيريس برجل، وايزيس بامرأة، وحورس بالصقر، وخنوم بالكبش، وساتيت بامرأة هي زوجته الأولى، وعنقت زوجته الثانية. ولا مجال هنا للكلام عن الأوثان الأخرى عند البابليين والفرس وغيرهم. 

   فأي افتراء متعمد بجهل تتضمنه أقوال أولئك المعترضين! ويكفى هنا أن نثبت بطلان هذه الأقوال من الوجهة التاريخية باقتباس أقوال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقـاد في كتـاب "الله" صفحات 149إلى 154 ونلخصها فيما يلي: "فكرة الله في المسيحية لا تشبهها فكرة أخرى من ديانات ذلك العصر الكتابية أو غير الكتابية. وروح المسيحية في إدراك فكرة الله هي روح متناسقة تشف عن جوهر واحد، ولا يشبهه إدراك فكرة الله في عبادة من العبادات الوثنية. فالإيمان بالله على تلك الصفة فتح جديد لرسالة السيد المسيح لم يسبقه إليها في اجتماع مقوماتها برسول من الكتابيين ولا غير الكتابيين. ولم تكن أجزاء مقتبسة من هنا أو هناك، بل كانت كلاماً متجانساً من وحي واحد وطبيعة واحدة". 


انتظر السؤال الذي يليه والذي عندي الاجابه عليه..

في الانتظار....


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



NORARAB قال:


> مرحباً​
> 
> 
> *اليوم عندي سؤال ياريت يكون عندكم رد عليه *​
> ...




ما هو الثالوث ؟ 

تعدد الالهه هو الإعتقاد الشائع بين بعض الطوائف غير المسيحية بما بختصّ بعقيدة الثالوث الأقدس. ونحن نريد في ان نتعرض لهذا الموضوع، بكل موضوعيّة، لنؤكد أولاً أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بإله واحدٍ وانهم ليسوا مشركين أو كفاراً كما يغلو في اتهامهم بعض الذين لم يدركوا جوهر هذه العقيدة أو مضمونها، وثانياً أن المسيحية تحارب بكل ضراوة الإيمان بتعدد الآلهة، وهو موقف اتخذته الكنيسة المسيحية على اختلاف طوائفها منذ نشأتها والى هذا اليوم. وأية طائفة تؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة هي طائفة هرطوقية. والباحث في جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس لا يقع على دعوة تعدد الآلهة لأن ذلك مخالف لشريعة الله القدوس. وقد شدد رسل المسيح على وحدانية الله. ثم لم تلبث الكنيسة، تفادياً لكل سؤ فهمٍ، أن صاغت هذه العقيدة في قانون الايمان المسيحي. 
اذن كيف نُفسّر القول أننا نؤمن بإله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم وما هو الأقنوم؟ وكيف يمكن أن نقول: "الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدّوس إله واحد؟". 
لا بُدّ لنا قبل ان نبحث في سرّ هذا الثالوث الأقدس أن نُلمِّح الى بعض مظاهره كما تجلت فى كتابه المقدس .
إن الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد يكلمنا عن: 
وحدانية الله وذاته التي تسمو فوق العقل والإدراك بمقاييس لا تحد , فهو يكلمنا عن الله الذي لا شريك ولا نظير له, الواحد الذى لا أجزاء فيه, ولا تركيب, وهذا ما يسمى بالتوحيد. 
إننا كمسيحيين نؤمن أن لا إله إلا الله وأنه لا تركيب فيه على الإطلاق. 
«فاعلم اليوم وردد في قلبك أن الرب هو الإله في السماء من فوق وعلى الأرض من أسفل ليس سواه (تثنية 39:4) . 
«أنا هو وليس إله معي» (تثنية 39:32) . 
«هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود, أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيري» (إشعياء 6:44) . 
«هكذا يقول الرب فاديك وجابلك من البطن, أنا الرب صانع كل شيء, ناشر السموات وحدي باسط الأرض. من معي» (إشعياء 24:44) . 
«أليس أنا الرب ولا إله غيري ومخلص ليس سواي» (إشعياء 21:45) وقال: 
«أنت هو الرب وحدك» (نحميا 6:9) . 
«أليس إله واحد خلقنا» (ملاخي 10:2) . 
«اذكروا الأوليات منذ القديم لأني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي» (إشعياء 9:46) . 
وفي العهد الجديد آيات كثيرة أيضا : 
ففي (مرقس 29:12) يأتي قول الرب الذي قاله للكاتب: 
«الرب إلهنا رب واحد» وقول الكاتب للرب أيضا : 
«بالحق قلت لأن الله واحد وليس آخر سواه» (مرقس 32:12) . 
وفي (يوحنا44:5) «المجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه». 
وفي (رومية 30:3) «لأن الله واحد». 
وفي (1كورنثوس 8 : 4 ) «نعلم أن ليس إله آخر إلا واحدا». 
وفي (غلاطية 20:3) «ولكن الله واحد». 
وفي (1تيموثاوس5:2) «لأنه يوجد إله واحد». 
وفي (يهوذا 25) «الإله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا». 
وفي (1كورنثوس5:12, 6) «وأنواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد». وأنواع أعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل. 
وفي رسالة (أفسس 5:4, 6) «رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة إله وآب واحد للكل». 
لا تركيب فيه :
ولقد وردت آيات كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس تدل على عدم وجود تركيب في الله فقد قال له كل المجد «الله روح» (يوحنا24:4) . 
وأنه «غير المنظور» (كولوسي 15:1) . 
وأنه لا يتحيز بحيز (مزمور 8:139 - 12). 
وهذه الصفات تدل على أنه غير مركب لأن المركب متحيز بحيز, ومن الممكن أن يدر ك أو يرى إذ إنه محدود بحدود الأجزاء المركب منها, وهذا لا يتعارض إطلاقا مع كون الله أقانيم. 
قبل أن يصعد السيد المسيح الى السماء خاطب تلاميذه وحثّهم أن يذهبوا ليكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلّها وان يُعمّدوا المؤمنين "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس". إن ما يلفت الانتباه في هذه الوصية هو استخدام لفظة "اسم..." بدل "أسماء" مع أنه يتحدث عن أقانيم ثلاثة. يقول النص: "وعمّدوهم باسم..." هذا الاستخدام غير المألوف كان يهدف الى التأكيد على الوحدانية ولس على التعدّد، لأن الله واحد. 
والظاهرة الثانية، ما جاء في الإنجيل كما دوّنه في يوحنا 1:1 "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله". في هذه الآية حاول الوحي الإلهي من خلال ألفاظ اللغة البشرية العاجزة ان يكشف لنا عن العلاقة العضوية القائمة بين الكلمة أي شخص المسيح، وبين الآب. تأمل معي في نصّ هذه الآية. إن لفظة "كلمة"، هي في صيغة المؤنث، ولكنها جاءت مسبوقة بفعل "كان" المذكر: في البدء كان الكلمة وليس "كانت" كما يجب أن تكون تطبيقاً لقواعد اللغة. ويتدرج بنا الوحي من كون "الكلمة" هو أزلي، الى أنه كان عند الله، الى كونه الله لأنه كان ككلمة في ذات الله. وكما أشار أحد اللاهوتيين الى ذلك بقوله: 
* ان الله الواحد موجود بذاته فأعلن مسمّياً نفسه "الآب". 
* وناطق بكلمته فأعلن مسمّياً نفسه "الابن الكلمة". 
* حيٌّ بروحه فأعلن مسمّياً نفسه "الروح القدس". 
و عندما أقدم أحد اليهود على سؤال المسيح عن أعظم الوصايا أجابه: "إن أول كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا اسرائيل، الرب إلهنا رب واحد..." وهي ترديد لما ورد في سفر التثنية 6: 4-9 . 
والله من غير كلمة هو إله أخرس . ومن غير روح هو إله ميّت وحاشا لله أن يكون أخرس، أو ميتاً. وقد أشارت الأسفار السماوية في الكتاب المقدس الى هذه الحقيقة إذ تكلم الله قديماً وحديثاً مع أنبيائه ورسله، كما أرسل روحه ليُوحي، ويُبكت ويُؤنّب وليُرشد. وكما أن الآب أزلي كذلك كلمته وروحه. 
والظاهرة الثالثة التي ننوه بها هي أن العلاقة بين الآب والابن هي ليست علاقة جسدية، بل هي علاقة روحية لأن "الكلمة" هي انبثاق أو ولادة تعبيرية. فعلى سبيل المثال نقول في لغتنا العربية عن قصيدة ما: هذه القصيدة هي من بنات أفكار الشاعر فلان ... أي تعبير عن ذاته وما خالجه من أفكار وأحاسيس وأحلام ورؤى. فالمسيح بصفته "الكلمة" انبثق أو كان معبراً عن فكر الله وأعماقه. ولقد أكّد المسيح على هذه الحقيقة عندما قال في الإنجيل كما دوّنه متى (11:27): "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلاّ الآب. ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن". 
وهذه المعرفة هي ليست معرفة سطيحة بل معرفة حميمة لا تعترضها الحواجز، لأن الابن وحده هو الذي رأى الآب. أشار المسيح الى هذا الأمر في حديثه عن علاقته بالآب 
(يوحنا 1: 18 ) "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر". ولفظة "حضن" هنا هي لفظة مجازية للتعبير عن الصلة الحميمة بين الآب والابن .

نوع وحدانيته :ونحن نسأل أي نوع من الوحدانية هي وحدانية الله؟ هل هي وحدانية مجردة أو مطلقة؟ لو كان كذلك فثمة سؤال يفرض نفسه. ما الذي كان يفعله الله الواحد الأزلي قبل خلق السماء والأرض والملائكة والبشر. في الأزلية إذ لم يكن أحد سواه, ماذا كان يفعل؟ هل كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب. أم كان صامتا وفي حالة سكون؟ 
إن قلنا إنه لم يكن يتكلم ويسمع ويحب, إذا فقد طرأ تغيير على الله لأنه قد تكلم إلى الأباء بالأنبياء وهو اليوم «سامع الصلاة», إذ هو السميع المجيب كما إنه يحب إذ إنه الودود, نعم إن قلنا إنه كان ساكنا لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم تكلم وسمع وأحب فقد تغير, والله جل جلاله «منزه عن التغيير والتطور لأنه الكامل أزلا وأبدا». 
وإن قلنا إنه كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب في الأزل, قبل خلق الملائكة أو البشر فمع من كان يتكلم وإلى من كان يستمع, ومن كان يحب؟ 
إنها حقا معضلة حيرت الفلاسفة. وجعلتهم يفضلون عدم الغوص في غمارها. أما الكتاب المقدس, فلأنه كتاب الله الذي فيه أعلن لنا ذاته فلقد عرفنا منه أن وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية مجردة أو مطلقة, بل هي وحدانية جامعة مانعة. 
(جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لها ومانعة لكل ما عداه). 
وبناء على ذلك فإن الله منذ الأزل هو كليم وسميع, ومحب ومحبوب ناظر ومنظور دون أن يكون هناك شريك معه ودون احتياجه جلت عظمته إلى شيء أو شخص في الوجود. 
هذا وكلنا نعلم أن الله يتصف بصفات كثيرة تفوق العقول والإدراك فهو يتصف بأنه السميع «الغارس الأذن ألا يسمع» (مزمور 9:94) . 
والبصير «الصانع العين ألا يبصر؟» (مزمور 9:94) . 
والكليم «فما أكثر تكرار القول «قال الرب» (يوحنا17:21) . 
والعليم «بكل شيء» (يوحنا17:21) . 
وله الإرادة (لوقا42:22) . 
والمحب (1 يوحنا16:4) . 
مع ملاحظة عدم وجود أي تناقض بين الوحدانية والأقانيم, لأن الله واحد في جوهره وجامع في أقانيمه ووحدانيته جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لوجود صفاته بالفعل, سواء كانت هناك خليقة أو لم تكن, دون أن يكون هناك أي تركيب في ذاته أو شريك معه, لأن هذا لا يتوافق مع كماله واستغنائه بذاته عن كل شيء في الوجود. وهي وحدانية أيضا مانعة لكل ما عداه. ولا يجوز تشبيه الله في أقانيمه بأية تشبيهات بالمرة كالشمس وغيرها لأنها كلها محدودة ومركبة, وهو بنفسه يقول «بمن تشبهون الله, وأي شبه تعادلون به» وأيضا يقول «فبمن تشبهونني فأساويه يقول القدوس» (إشعياء 18:40, 25). 
كما إن الأقانيم هي ليست ذاته وصفاته كما يظن البعض, لأن الصفات معان .أي ليست لها وجود واقعي فلا يقال مثلا إن الله كان يكلم صفاته في الأزل ويسمعها ويبصرها ويحبها, أو إن صفاته كانت تكلمه وتبصره وتحبه لكنها وحدانية خاصة بذاته (ذات واحدة) جوهر واحد لاهوت واحد ولكن ثلاثة أقانيم في وحدانية بغير امتزاج, ولا يمكن أن تنفصل أو تتجزأ مع تميزها. 
وكل أقنوم هو الله الأزلي, الأبدي, الغير محدود, ولا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان, العليم, المريد, القدير, السميع, الكليم, البصير لا يتغير ولا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم, لا بدء له كلى الكمال. 
وكلمة أقنوم هي كلمة سريانية, تطلق على كل من يتميز عن سواه مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال. مع ملاحظة أنه يوجد فارق بين كلمتي «أقانيم» و «أشخاص» المستعملة في لغتنا العربية: 
الأشخاص: ذوات منفصلة إحداها عن الأخرى. 
أما الأقانيم: ذات واحدة هي ذات الله الذي لا شريك له ولا نظير. 
الأشخاص: وإن كانوا يشتركون في الطبيعة الواحدة إلا أنه ليس لأحدهم ذات خصائص أو صفات أو مميزات الآخر, 
أما الأقانيم فمع تميزها عن بعضها ففي الأقنومية هم واحد في الجوهر بكل خصائصه وصفاته ومميزاته لأنهم ذات الله الواحد. 
نعم هذا هو إعلان الله عن ذاته 
وهو إعلان يسمو فوق الفهم الطبيعي وأسمى من العقل لكن لا يتعارض معه, 
فقط يتطلب الإيمان ووصول النور الإلهي إلى القلب. 
اذن، عندما نتحدّث عن إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم انما نشير الى وحدة لا تجزؤ فيها. ولعلّ ما أشار اليه القمص ابراهيم لوقا في كتابه "المسيحية في الاسلام" يُقدم لنا تفسيراً منطقياً واضحاً لهذه الوحدة أو الوحدانية. يقول: "... فولادة الابن العجيبة من الآب وانبثاق "النور" من "لهب" النار. فحيثما وُجد اللهب كان النور وكانت الحرراة. ولعلّ بعضهم يظنون أن اللهب هو علّة النور والحرارة، وظنهم هذا كان يمسي حقيقة لو كان "اللهب" بمفرده نارا، وكانت "الحرارة" بمفردها ناراً، وكان "النور" بمفرده ناراً. أما وإن كان اللهب والحرارة والنور ناراً واحدة فلن يصح الظن، ولن يستقيم القول لأنهما نار بجوهر واحد وخواص ثلاث ولن يمكن اطلاق كلمة "نار" على أحد هذه الخواص إلاّ بشرط وجود الخاصتين الأخريين. فإذا قلنا أن أحد الأقانيم الإلهية هو الله فإننا نقصد أن الأقنومين الأخريين ملازمان له، وأن كلاً منهم مساوٍ للآخر في جوهره، له كل ما له في كل شيء خلا الخاصيّة المتميّز بها. فالآب أب أبداً، والابن ابن منذ الآزل، والروح القدس منبثق انبثاقاً سرمدياً. فالقول بثلاثة أقانيم لا يعني القول بثلاثة آلهة لأن تعدّد الخواص والصفات لا يستلزم تعدّد الذات وإلاّ قلنا في المثل السابق بثلاث نيران، وهذا محال". هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى قد يتساءل البعض كيف يمكن أن يكون ثلاثة في واحد؟ فواحدٌ + واحد + واحد لا يمكن أن يساوي واحداً. هذا صحيح، ولكن ما نقوله نحن على سبيل المثال أن 1 في 1 في 1 = 1 . فالحاصل كما ترى هو واحد على أنه يشمل في ذاته ثلاث وحدات متساوية متمايزة في خواصها، متحدة في جوهرها، ومشكّلة وحدانية من غير أن تفقد أية وحدة شيئاً من خصائصها المعبّرة عن شخصيتها وعملها ووظيفتها. 

وحدانية الله في العهد القديم 
إن العهد القديم كتب باللغة العبرية وترجم إلى اللغات التي من ضمنها العربية. ولا يوجد في اللغة العبرية (اللغة الأصلية لكتاب العهد القديم) استعمال صيغة الجمع للدلالة على التعظيم كما هو في اللغة العربية. 
لذلك فالملوك في العهد القديم عندما يتكلمون عن أنفسهم يستخدمون صيغة المفرد وليس الجمع. مثل فرعون (تكوين 47:41) ونبوخذنصر (دانيال 4:4) والله نفسه تكلم في بعض المواضع عن ذاته بصيغة المفرد فاستخدم الضمير أنا وليس نحن (تكوين 21:15, إشعياء 6:45). 
من هذا يتضح أن صيغة الجمع المستعملة مع اسمه في بعض الآيات لا يراد بها (التعظيم), بل التعبير عن وحدانية الله الجامعة. 
1 - في (تكوين 1:1) «في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض» والعارفون للعبرية يعرفون أن لفظ الجلالة (الله) في الأصل العبري هو «ألوهيم» وهي جمع للكلمة «إيلوه» وهذا للدلالة على أن وحدانية الله هي وحدانية جامعة. وهذا هو الاسم الذي عرف به تعالى في بدء الخلق وأثناء الخلق «ألوهيم» ويراد به الله في ذاته أو الله في علاقته بالخليقة. 
2 - قبل أن يخلق الإنسان «قال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا» (تكوين 26:1) ولاحظ كلمة نعمل, صورتنا, كشبهنا. هنا نلاحظ الوحدانية الجامعة مع أن الفعل «قال» يأتي في صيغة المفرد. 
3 - بعد أن خالف آدم وصية الله «قال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر» (تكوين 22:3) فهنا لم يقل, قد صار مثلنا «للتعظيم», ولكن «كواحد منا» للدلالة على أنه جامع. 
4 - وعندما شرع سكان الأرض في شرهم أن يبنوا مدينة وبرجا رأسه في السماء ويصنعوا لأنفسهم اسما لئلا يتبددوا على وجه كل الأرض (تكوين 4:11) قال الرب «هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم» (تكوين 7:11) وكلمة هلم تعني «هيا بنا أو دعنا». وهذا يدل على تبادل الحديث. ت ترى من هو هذا الذي كان الله يتكلم معه؟ ونحن نعلم أن الله واحد لا شريك له. 
وهذا كله يدل على أن الحديث قد حدث بين الله وذاته وحدها وهذا يدل على أن الله جامع في وحدانيته. 
5 - عندما تراءى الرب لإشعياء في سنة وفاة عزي الملك يقول إشعياء: «ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا فقلت هأنذا أرسلني» (إشعياء 8:6) . ولاحظ كلمة «من أجلنا» بصيغة الجمع وكلمة «من أرسل» بصيغة المفرد, ليس المقصود التعظيم ولا المقصود أن يرسل رسولا من البشر لأجله ولأجل الملائكة معا , بل من أجله وحده لأن البشر يجب أن يرجعوا إليه دون سواه وهذا دليل آخر على وحدانية الله الجامعة. 

علاوة على ما سبق, توجد آيات تدل على أن الله أكثر من أقنوم. على سبيل المثال: 
1 - في القضاء على سدوم وعمورة بعد أن كثر شرهم على الأرض قيل «فأمطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء» (تكوين 24:19) لنلاحظ أن المتكلم «وهو الرب» قد أمطر كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب, مع ملاحظة أن الممطر والممطر من عنده ليس صفة بل أقنوما . 
2 - في (مزمور 6:45 - 7) «كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك». لاحظ هنا أن الله يمسح الله (1) وبما أن الماسح والممسوح واحد وهو الله فهذا يدل على أن الله ليس أقنوما بل أقانيم. 
ولاحظ أن المخاطب في هذه الآية هو «أقنوم الابن» (عبرانيين 8:1 - 10) حال كونه متجسدا ويعتبر الله إلهه, ليس باعتبار أقنوميته لكن باعتبار ناسوته الذي ظهر فيه, لأنه باعتبار أقنوميته هو الله وفي هذا الوصف لا إله له إطلاقا , أما من ناحية ناسوته فكان إنسانا يدعو الله إلها له وهذا لا يعني أن المسيح كان شخصين بل شخصا واحدا وهو الله المتجسد. كما سندرس فيما بعد بالتفصيل. 
3 - وفي مزمور 1:110يقول داود بالوحي «قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك» وهنا نرى الرب يخاطب الرب وقد اقتبس الرب هذه الآية في حديثه مع الفريسيين وسؤاله لهم قائلا : 
«ماذا تظنون في المسيح ابن من هو. قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا , قال الرب لربي, فإن كان داود يدعوه بالروح ربا فكيف يكون ابنه, فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة» (متى 41:22 - 46). أما الإجابة فواضحة فهو من حيث الأقنومية هو رب داود ومن حيث تجسده وظهوره في العالم هو «ابن داود» لأنه من نسله حسب الجسد ولذلك في (رؤيا 16:22) «أصل وذرية داود». 
4 - في سفر إشعياء يقول الرب «اسمع لي يا يعقوب وإسرائيل الذي دعوته أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر... والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه» (إشعياء 12:48, 16) لنلاحظ هنا ونمعن الملاحظة (لأنها من أوضح الآيات في العهد القديم عن الثالوث الأقدس). 
«أنا الأول والآخر»أي الأزلي قد أرسل بواسطة اثنين هما «السيد الرب وروحه» وبما أن المرسل والمرسل, ليسوا كائنات مختلفة, بل كائنا واحدا هو «الله» لأنه هو الأول والآخر وهو السيد الرب, وروحه ليس كائنا آخر بل هو عين ذاته. فهذا يدل على أنها أقانيم الله الواحد. ووحدانيته «جامعة» والمقصود بكلمة إرسال هو مجرد الظهور بين الناس لإجراء عمل من أعمال اللاهوت, وليس إرسال أقنوم لآخر معناه: أن له أفضلية عليه, بل يقصد بها التوافق في المهمة المرسل من أجلها. 
5 - في سفر هوشع 7:1يقول الرب «وأما بيت يهوذا فأرحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب إلههم» لنلاحظ أن المتكلم هنا هو الرب ويقول إنه يخلص شعبه بمن يدعوه «الرب إلههم» وبما أنه لا يوجد إلا إله واحد. وهنا الرب والإله الواحد متكلم ومتكلم عنه فهذه الآية تدل على أن الله أكثر من أقنوم واحد. 
6 - في (تكوين 1:1, 2) «في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه». 
من هذه الآية يتضح أن اثنين قد اشتركا في الخلق وهما الله, وروح الله. وواضح أنهما ليسا اثنين بل واحدا وهو الله وذلك لأن الله لا تركيب فيه ووحده هو الخالق والباعث للحياة في كل كائن حي. 
7 - في سفر (المزامير 6:33) يقول «بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات» وفي (مزمور 30:104) «ترسل روحك فتخلق» ومن هاتين الآيتين يتضح أن اثنين قاما بالخلق وهما «كلمة الرب» و «روح الرب». إلا أنهما ليسا اثنين بل واحدا وهو الله في جوهره. 
8 - في سفر الأمثال (4:30) في كلام أجور «من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت» من هنا نلاحظ أن اللاهوت متميز في أقانيمه وأن كلمة «ابن» ليس المقصود بها المعنى الحرفي بل المعنى الروحي الذي يتوافق مع روحانية الله وخصائصه الأخرى. وسندرس هذا فيما بعد. 

من الشرح السابق كله يتضح لنا: 
1 - أن الله واحد, ولكن وحدانيته «جامعة مانعة», وأن الله أقانيم ثلاثة: الآب, والابن, والروح القدس في وحدة لا تقبل التجزئة ولا الانفصال, مع تميز كل أقنوم في عمله, وله ذات صفات الأقنوم الآخر وهو الله بذاته. 
2 - أن عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ليست موجودة في المسيحية فقط فتعتبر بدعة, لكن كما رأينا فهي موجودة في أسفار العهد القديم. 
وحدانية الله في العهد الجديد 
توجد في العهد الجديد آيات كثيرة تشهد أن وحدانية الله هي وحدانية جامعة مانعة, أو بتعبير آخر أن الله ليس أقنوما بل أقانيم ونذكر بعض هذه الآيات: 
(1) مشهد المعمودية «هو أول إعلان صريح للثالوث» فعندما صعد المسيح (الابن) من الماء نزل الروح القدس مثل حمامة وأتى عليه صوت الآب قائلا : «هذا هو ابني الوحيد الذي به س سررت» (متى 16:3, 17 , مرقس 9:1 - 11 , لوقا 21:3 - 22). 
(2) في إرسالية الرب لتلاميذه قبل صعوده قال «فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» (متى 19:28 ) لاحظ أنه لم يقل بأسماء, لكن باسم, وهذا يدل على أن الأقانيم ليسوا كائنات ثلاثة, بل كائنا واحدا , الله لا سواه الذي لا شريك له ولا تركيب فيه, هو بذاته ثلاثة أقانيم, الآب والابن والروح القدس. 
3 - في إنجيل (يوحنا16:14, 17) «وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم». 
وأيضا في (يوحنا26:15) «ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي». 
4 - في (2كورنثوس14:13) يقول «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم». 
وفي (1 بطرس1:1 - 2) «إلى المختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع المسيح». 
بالإضافة إلى هذه الشواهد: لوقا35:1 أعمال 29:4 - 31 1كورنثوس4:12 - 6 أفسس4:4 - 6 عبرانيين 9:10 - 15 يهوذا 20, 21 رؤيا 4:1,5 غلاطية 6:4 أفسس18:2 تيطس 4:3 - 7 يوحنا10:4 1 يوحنا7:5) 
مما سبق يتضح لنا أن الأقانيم هم ذات الله, وليسوا كائنات غيره أو معه وهذا يرينا أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا بالتثليث وأن: الله لا شريك له. 
الأقانيم هم عين الله ذاته, وليسوا أجزاء أو عناصر فيه أو صورا أو أشكالا له. 
إنه لا تركيب فيه, لذلك لا ينفصل أحدهم عن الآخر بأية حال من الأحوال لأنه لو كان الله أقانيم مركبة لشابه الإنسان, الذي في موته يتعرض للتفكك والتغيير. إذ تخرج روحه من جسمه. وحاشا لله فالأقانيم ليسوا أجزاء أو عناصر في الله, بل هم عين ذاته وذاته واحدة لا تتعرض للتجزئة أو الانقسام أو التغيير في حالة ظهور أحد الأقانيم في مكان. وكذلك لأن اللاهوت لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان لذلك لا ينحصر في حيز خاص, وقد أشار الرب أيام جسده على الأرض إلى هذه الحقيقة حينما تحدث عن نفسه إذ قال: 
«وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا13:3) . 

الخلاصة: 
الله واحد وحدانية جامعة. 
أقانيم الله غير قابلة للتجزئة والانفصال على الإطلاق. 
فمنذ الأزل إلى الأبد لا ينفصل أقنوم عن الأقنومين الآخرين بأية حال من الأحوال. وقد وصف القديس أثناسيوس وحدانية الأقانيم هذه فقال: 
(إنها اتحاد بلا اختلاط وتمييز بلا انفصال) وحقا إنها كذلك.​


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

*



سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ NORARAB

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

 وعليك  سلام  ونعمة
* 

*



أكيد يا أخي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



لو حضرتك تعبت نفسك شوية وعملت بحث علي سؤالك 
هتلاقي أكثر من 100 مشاركة وموضوع بتتكلم عن الثالوث القدوس​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​
 ادري والله   وعارف  بس  وش فيها  تلك   مواضيع  خلص فيها الرد 
 ولا باس  ان  تحدث الناس  بالايمان الذي انت  عليه 

 ولا  ايه 
:scenic:​


​*​​​ 
*



بس نقول ايه دية طبيعة في الإنسان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*   نعمل  ايه  هو كدة الانسان  كثير النسيان *
*دي اول حاجة ياريت   تسجلها  يمكن  نحتاجها  للي جاي *​ 


*



عامة نجيبك
بس طبعاً متتسرعش في الأجابة 
علشان أنا هتواصل معك في موضوعك الثاني بتاع
هتاخد أيه دة ربنا يعيننا

أنقر للتوسيع...



  شفت  ردك   ورديت  عليه 

 ومعلش  اصبر علي  شوي  اوكي

*​ 
*



الأب هو الذات الإلهية
والأبن هو العقل 
والروح القدس هو الحياة

أنقر للتوسيع...


  هما  واحد  وكل  كل واحد  جزء  بيعمل  لوحدة 

 وهل  يعمل  الاب من  غير  العقل  ام  انه  قدمة  ضحية  لينا 
 ام  انه  قدمة  لينا   فداء  اي  كلام

يعني   قدام  الناس  قال  فداء وفي الحقيقة   رجعه  لعندة  من غير  عمل
 ولو  رجعة  لعندة  ازاي   اقدم   فداء  واطلبه   بعد  كذا 



*​ 
*



فالله موجود بذاته
ناطق وعاقل بكلمته
حي بروحه
والثلاثة واحد في الجوهر

أنقر للتوسيع...



بص  الجوهر  اه  متفق معاك ان الله  معنا  في كل شي

بس  فعلاً   هل   يتخلى الاب  عن  عقله  كذا  بسهوله 

* 
*



فالله من المستحيل أن يكون موجود بذاتهوهو ميت -حاشا-
أو يكون حي وهو أخرس وليس بعاقل -حاشا-
وطبعاً من المستحيل أن يكون حي أو ناطق وعاقل وهو غير موجود -حاشا-
فالله حي بروحه ناطق بكلمته موجود بذاته
الأب والأبن والروح القدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



والثلاثة هم في جوهر واحد​

أنقر للتوسيع...




سبحانه   حاشاة  وتعالى  عن كل الصفات  ان  يموت  هو خالق كل شي ليس  كمثلة شي 



 اخي  انظر  الى  هذا  الصليب​*​​:new5:

* عملياً  كم   اتجاة  له *

* هل  كلها  في اتجاه  واحد*
*  اليس كل  طرف  في  اتجاة  معاكس*


*:flowers:*


* الله  يبارك  فيك*


* والله  نور السموات والارض*​


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



> سلام رب المجد معك يا أخي الفاضل..
> 
> بعد اذن الساده الاعضاء والمشرفين..
> 
> ...


 


* الله   يعلم  وشاهد  علي  ان    لم  ادخل  هنا  للمجادلة  فقط *

* انما هي المجالدة   بالحق   و لنتعلم  سوى *

* اكرر  انا الان  اعمل  بحث عن الايمان المسيحي *
*  ويهمني  راي  وكل كلمة  اسمعها  منكم *








> ثانيا:نحن لا نحاول ان نجعل الناس يحبوا الدين المسيحي,


 
 كيف  اليس  فرض  عليك  ان  تعلم  تعاليم  *المسيح  يسوع  للجميع  وان  تجعلهم  يحبونه  كما  تحبه  انت *
* ام  انك  تريد  الخلاص   لك  وحدك* 

:beee:

:dntknw:





> لانك(لاتهدي من احببت..ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء).
> 
> سأشرح لك ايماننا المسيحي بطريقة بسيطه جدا..


 


*سبحان الله  القادر على كل شي*
*   انما  هو لا ثبات الحق والله  بنا عليم* 

 




> اذا فرضنا ان اسم حضرتك (احمد)
> 
> يوجد لدى احمد الان ثلاث خصائص جوهريه ..بمعنى انها اساسيه لوجوده في الحياه:
> 1- احمد حي : عن طريق روحه.
> ...


 
* بس  ابقى  ان  هو  هو  احمد *
*   الله  ينعم  عليك *

* كلهم  في  انا  وحدي   محدش  معي  صح *
*  طيب  لو  راح  مني  الروح   اقدر   ازاي   اعيش  حتى  لو  خرج  مني  ثانيه   وحدة  حقدر  ازاي  اعيش من  غرها *

* ولو   خرج مني العقل   ازاي  حدير   نفسي  حتى  اقدر  اتحكم  في ما تحت  يدي *

*وعلى  فكرة  مسميش  احمد*
*:blush2:*

* بعدين   نقول  عليه* 
 






> اي ان الصفات الاساسيه التي في احمد هي:
> 
> الحياه - العقل - الوجود.
> 
> ...


 


* هو  دة الكلام  *

* الله   ينور  عليك *

*    يبقى    اتقفنا  انهم  واحد*


*طيب  ازاااااي*

*  يقتل   عقل  الله *

*    وازااااي  الرب  الان  بيدور  الكون  من غير   عقله *

*  ام  انه   قدمة  فداء    بالكلام    وبس*​ 



 


> يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد أن الله واحد، لا إله إلا هو. ومجرد ذكر اسم "الله" بـ (ال التعريف) دليل على وحدانيته. واليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس:
> 
> من العهد القديم:
> 
> ...


 

*برضه   كلام  جميل  *


*   وبالتحديد  الي بيقول ان الله  واحد *

* بس  ازااااي    ياعم    قدم الرب  ابنه  فداء  لي *

*   ولحد  دلوقتي     في  تناقض  في  كلامكم *


* مش  الاب  والابن  والروح القدس   واحد*


* امال   ايه  قدم  ابنه  الوحيد  فداء  لي   بجد  عايز  افهم *

*   وهل انت   وابنك  واحد   عمليا   ولي  فكرياً  *

*؟؟؟؟*

​ 

 


> انتظر السؤال الذي يليه والذي عندي الاجابه عليه..
> 
> في الانتظار....


 

*  نخلص الاول  ووعد   ندخل  في الي  بعد *


* والله  يبارك  فيك *
* والله   نور  السموات  والارض *


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



> ما هو الثالوث ؟ ​
> 
> تعدد الالهه هو الإعتقاد الشائع بين بعض الطوائف غير المسيحية بما بختصّ بعقيدة الثالوث الأقدس. ونحن نريد في ان نتعرض لهذا الموضوع، بكل موضوعيّة، لنؤكد أولاً أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بإله واحدٍ وانهم ليسوا مشركين أو كفاراً كما يغلو في اتهامهم بعض الذين لم يدركوا جوهر هذه العقيدة أو مضمونها، وثانياً أن المسيحية تحارب بكل ضراوة الإيمان بتعدد الآلهة، وهو موقف اتخذته الكنيسة المسيحية على اختلاف طوائفها منذ نشأتها والى هذا اليوم. وأية طائفة تؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة هي طائفة هرطوقية. والباحث في جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس لا يقع على دعوة تعدد الآلهة لأن ذلك مخالف لشريعة الله القدوس. وقد شدد رسل المسيح على وحدانية الله. ثم لم تلبث الكنيسة، تفادياً لكل سؤ فهمٍ، أن صاغت هذه العقيدة في قانون الايمان المسيحي.
> اذن كيف نُفسّر القول أننا نؤمن بإله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم وما هو الأقنوم؟ وكيف يمكن أن نقول: "الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدّوس إله واحد؟".
> ...


 

 * مكرر  لما  قاله  اخي  محامي  اسكندارني *

*    ولك  مني كل التقدير  والاحترام  اختي *

*   وتووووضيح  رااائع *

*  ولا شك ان الله   واحد*

* فقط  اكرر  سؤالي *

*مش الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد


امال ايه قدم ابنه الوحيد فداء لي بجد عايز افهم *

*وهل انت وابنك واحد عمليا ولي فكرياً *

*؟؟؟؟*

:thnk0001:

 



> الخلاصة:
> الله واحد وحدانية جامعة.
> أقانيم الله غير قابلة للتجزئة والانفصال على الإطلاق.
> فمنذ الأزل إلى الأبد لا ينفصل أقنوم عن الأقنومين الآخرين بأية حال من الأحوال. وقد وصف القديس أثناسيوس وحدانية الأقانيم هذه فقال:
> ...





 ؟؟
:thnk0001:

* وحدانية  جماعية    للاسف  مخدنهاش  في المدرسة*

* انا   اسمع  وحدة  جماعية   بتكون  لاكثر من  فرد*
* لما  حبوا  يتحدوا  بنسميها  وحدة جماعية*
* اما  واحد  مع  نفسة  ازاي*
*طيب  ما  انا  انا  واحد   وكل  مافي  من روح   وعقل   وجسد   يعمل  مع  بعض*
* ازاي   واحد  منهم  يعمل  لوحدة *
* ولما    اقدم   عقلي  فداء  لغيري   ازاي   افكر*
*:act19:*

* ممكن   شرح اكثر*



* والله   يبارك  فيكي*


* والله  نور  السموات والارض*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

++تقول سيادتك : وحدانية جماعية للاسف مخدنهاش في المدرسة
+++ نعم يا سيدى الفاضل ، وهل تتوقع أنك تأخذ الطبيعة الإلهية فى المدرسة ؟
+++ الله روح ، يسمو فوق معامل الإختبار ، فهل تتوقع أن تأخذ من الله شريحة ، وتضعها تحت المجهر لتدرس الطبيعة الإلهية ؟؟؟؟ 
+++ بل وحتى السؤال البديهى : من هو الله ؟ ، لن تجد -عند الناس- إجابة حقيقية عليه ، لأن أى إجابة تحتاج ، بالضرورة ، إلى إثبات ، فهل يستطيع أى إنسان أن يثبت الله ؟؟؟
+++ بالطبع لا ، ولذلك فإنك ستجد الناس يقولون لك : لا تسأل ، إقبل كلامنا بدون أن تفتح فمك ، هذه أشياء لايمكن إثباتها . ++ فإن سألتهم : فكيف أعرف الصدق من الكذب ؟لأن الكل يقولون أن إلههم هم هو الإله الحقيقى ، فهل كلهم صح ! أم أن كلهم خطأ !!! كيف نميز بين الصح والخطأ ؟؟؟؟ إن سألت الناس ،هكذا ، فلن تجد إجابة !!!
+++ الحقيقة هى أن الله هو الوحيد القادر على إثبات ذاته ، بالمعجزات التى لا يمكن للإنس والجن أن يعملوها ، مثل إعادة الحياة للرميم ، ومثل معجزات الخلق ، كخلق الأعضاء التى وُلد الإنسان بدونها ، مثل المولود أعمى . وأن يكون قادراً عمل هذه المعجزات فى كل زمان ومكان ، وليس من خلال النبى الذى أرسه فقط ، لأن معين الله لن ينضب أبداً ، ولأن المعجزة لم تكن مصادفة ولا يمكن تكرارها .
+++ وهذا الإله الذى يعلن عن ذاته هكذا هو الصادق وحده ، وكل ما يقوله هو الحق ، بل إن الحق مستمد منه هو .


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معك


الاستاذ الفاضل:NORARAB

شكرا لك على الرد والتعقيب جزيل الشكر..

وفي البدايه ألاحظ اننا نتكلم في امور كثيره في نفس الوقت 
دون تحديد موضوع معين لاستكماله حتى النهايه,
الا توافقني في هذا الرأي؟


ومن ثم سأبدأ بموضوع العهد القديم الذي تتحدث عنه
ويليه مباشرة سأسألك عما يقابله في الاسلام



أولا:ردا على اتهام العهد القديم يجب أن نفهم أن العهد القديم هو عهد الناموس لا عهد النعمة:

1ومعنى عهد الناموس أي عهد القانون، قانون العقوبات, فالبشرية كانت في طفولة روحية، لا تفهم أبعاد النعمة,تماما كالطفل الذي يُنهى عن اللعب بالنار، يكفي أن نحذره بأن ذلك يؤدي إلى الحريق، ونُعاقبه إذا عاد، ولا نستطيع أن نشرح له تفاصيل أكثر من ذلك، لأنه لا يفهم، ولكن عندما ينضج يستطيع أن يفهم السبب، ويكون أقدر على تفادي الخطر من نفسه. 

 كان العهد القديم عهد العقوبات على الخطايا، ولكن جاء العهد الجديد عهد النعمة لعلاج كل الخطايا,لهذا قال السيد المسيح جئت لأكمل الناموس, وإلا إذا كان العهد القديم كاملا، فما الداعي لمجيء المسيح...إعطاء المسيح للإنجيل ليس معناه أن العهد القديم خطأ بل أن المسيح أكمله فقد كان ينقصه النعمة

نعم.. كان ينقصه النعمه..لا ننسى أن آدم ونسله في العهد القديم كانوا خارج الجنة (اهبطا منها جميعا)
وكان ينبغي أولا أن ترفع عنهم هذه العقوبة ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالكفارة والفداء حتى تُوْهَب لهم النعمة.

- والبشرية لم تكن مؤهلة لتقبل فكرة الفداء، فكان هذا التمهيد حتميا في العهد القديم بالرموز والنبوات لإعداد الفكر البشري لتقبل حقيقة التجسد والفداء, ولما تم الفداء، اصبح الإنسان أهلا لتقبل النعمة.
- وبهذا استطاع الإنسان بفعل النعمة أن يتغلب على عجزه ونقائصة ويحيا بشريعة المسيح في سلام دون حروب


ثانيا:حالات القتل في الشريعه اليهوديه:


عندما نقتبس عبارة من الكتاب المقدس يجب أن ندرسها في إطار النص التي جاءت فيه و فيه إطار الإصحاح الخاص بها و الأعظم من ذلك دراستها في سياق الكتاب ككل .


1-حزقيال 9 : 4 و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها 
9: 5  و قال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه و اضربوا لا تشفق اعينكم و لا تعفوا 
9: 6  الشيخ و الشاب و العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت 

سفر حزقيال بمنتهى البساطة موجه لليهود و ليس للشعوب الوثنية و الويلات المذكورة فيه عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) أظهرها الله لحزقيال النبي لما سوف يسمح الله بحدوثه للشعب اليهودي بسبب الرجاسات و عبادة الأوثان التي انتشرت في وسطهم في تلك الفترة بعد أن تأثروا بتلك العبادات من بعض الأمم المحيطة بهم لذلك نجد العبارة التالية في الآية التي أقتبسها :
و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط أورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها .

2-سفر العدد 31 : 1 و كلم الرب موسى قائلا 

31: 2 انتقم نقمة لبني اسرائيل من المديانيين ثم تضم الى قومك 

31: 3 فكلم موسى الشعب قائلا جردوا منكم رجالا للجند فيكونوا على مديان ليجعلوا نقمة الرب على مديان 

31: 4 الفا واحدا من كل سبط من جميع اسباط اسرائيل ترسلون للحرب ……

كالعادة نقول للكل يجب أن تقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بطريقة شاملة و لا نأتي بالنصوص مبتورة لكي نفهم ما هو المقصود من وراء الآيات , و هذا النص الذي يوضح أمر الله للشعب اليهودي بقتال المديانيين دون ان يقرأ ما قبلها أو كامل الأصحاح ليعرف ما حدث فيه , أذا رجعنا لسفر العدد الأصحاح 22 نجد الآتي :

العدد 22 : 1وَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل وَنَزَلُوا فِي عَرَبَاتِ مُوآبَ مِنْ عَبْرِ أُرْدُنِّ أَرِيحَا. 2وَلمَّا رَأَى بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ جَمِيعَ مَا فَعَل إِسْرَائِيلُ بِالأَمُورِيِّينَ 3فَزَِعَ مُوآبُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَثِيرٌ وَضَجَِرَ مُوآبُ مِنْ قِبَل بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 4فَقَال مُوآبُ لِشُيُوخِ مِدْيَانَ: «الآنَ يَلحَسُ الجُمْهُورُ كُل مَا حَوْلنَا كَمَا يَلحَسُ الثَّوْرُ خُضْرَةَ الحَقْلِ». وَكَانَ بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ مَلِكاً لِمُوآبَ فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ. 5 فَأَرْسَل رُسُلاً إِلى بَلعَامَ بْنِ بَعُورَ إِلى فَتُورَ التِي عَلى النَّهْرِ فِي أَرْضِ بَنِي شَعْبِهِ لِيَدْعُوَهُ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَشَّى وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ مُقَابَِلِي. 6فَالآنَ تَعَال وَالعَنْ لِي هَذَا الشَّعْبَ لأَنَّهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. لعَلهُ يُمْكِنُنَا أَنْ نَكْسِرَهُ فَأَطْرُدَهُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الذِي تُبَارِكُهُ مُبَارَكٌ وَالذِي تَلعَنُهُ مَلعُونٌ». 7فَانْطَلقَ شُيُوخُ مُوآبَ وَشُيُوخُ مِدْيَانَ وَحُلوَانُ العِرَافَةِ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَتُوا إِلى بَلعَامَ وَكَلمُوهُ بِكَلامِ بَالاقَ. 8فَقَال لهُمْ: «بِيتُوا هُنَا الليْلةَ فَأَرُدَّ عَليْكُمْ جَوَاباً كَمَا يُكَلِّمُنِي الرَّبُّ». فَمَكَثَ رُؤَسَاءُ مُوآبَ عِنْدَ بَلعَامَ



غضب بالاق ملك موآب من الشعب اليهودي بعد ان أوقع تأديب الرب على الأموريين فقرر أن يكيد المكيدة للشعب اليهودي كي يتسنى له طرده و أغضاب الرب عليه فأرسل شيوخ مديان و شيوخ موآب و العرافة الى بلعام الشيخ ليـلعن الشعب و كما سنرى في الأصحاحات التالية ظهر الله لبلعام و طلب منه عدم الرجوع مع شيوخ مديان و موآب فأرسل بالاق له مرة ثانية فأمره الله بأن يذهب معهم و لكن لا يفعل شئ الا الذي يقوله له الله .

ذهب بلعام مع شيوخ مديان الى بالاق و بدلا من أن يـلعن الشعب العبراني كما طلب منه بالاق بارك الشعب كما أمره الله و قال بلعام لبالاق أنه لا يستطيع أن يتصرف من نفسه و انما وفقا لما امره به الله .

العدد 25 : 1وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ. 2فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ. 3وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل.

- بعد هذا رأي المديانيين ان الوسيلة الوحيدة لأغضاب الله على الشعب العبراني هو أن يجروه الى الزنا و الى العبادات الوثنية فيحمى غضب الرب عليهم و هو ما حدث فعلا و نراه في الآتي :



و نتيجة لهذه الأفعال و الزنا الذي انتشر ، أنتشر الوباء في الشعب العبراني و مات منهم العديدين نتيجة لتلك المكيدة من المديانيين و طلب الله من النبي موسى توقيع عقوبة الأعدام على الرؤساء الذين عبدوا بعل فغور و نتيجة لذلك توقف الوباء الذي حصد أرواح أربعة و عشرين ألفا .

العدد 25 : 9وَكَانَ الذِينَ مَاتُوا بِالوَبَإِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ أَلفاً .

و لهذا طلب الرب من موسى أن ينتقم من المديانيين لأن عين بعين و سن بسن في القتل و لأن سافك دم الأنسان بيد الأنسان يسفك دمه كما تقول الشريعة و لأن المديانيين تسببوا في زناهم و عبادتهم لبعل فغور بضلال الشعب العبراني و أنتشار الوباء فيه مما تسبب في وفاة الآلاف السابق ذكرها .

لهذا نجد الآتي في الأصحاح 25 

العدد 25 : 1 6ثُمَّ قَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 17«ضَايِقُوا المِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَاضْرِبُوهُمْ 18لأَنَّهُمْ ضَايَقُوكُمْ بِمَكَايِدِهِمِ التِي كَادُوكُمْ بِهَا فِي أَمْرِ فَغُورَ وَأَمْرِ كُزْبِي أُخْتِهِمْ بِنْتِ رَئِيسٍ لِمِدْيَانَ التِي قُتِلتْ يَوْمَ الوَبَإِ بِسَبَبِ فَغُورَ».



لقد وقع الله العقوبة على المديانيين كنتيجة للمكيدة و الضلال التي فعلوها بعبادة بعل فغور و تسببهم نتيجة لذلك بالوباء .

و مع هذا طلب الله الأبقاء على أطفال المديانيين و كان عددهم في حدود 32 ألف من ما هم دون الخمسة عشر عاما فكبروا و تربوا بين الشعب العبراني فقد طلب الله الأبقاء على العذارى و الأطفال و بأخذ أن متوسط سن الزواج في القديم كان أربعة عشر عاما أذا فيكون العذارى المقصود بهم من هم أقل من تلك السن أي مادون الخامسة عشر .

لأن الله يعلم جيدا أن هؤلاء الأطفال سيشبون بطريقة لا تغضبه أذا أبتعدوا عن رجاسات أهلهم .



3-من سفر صمويل الأول 15 : 1وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «إِيَّايَ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ لِمَسْحِكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ فَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ. 2هَكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ وَقَفَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً».

أولا عند خروج بني أسرائيل من مصر و كانوا وحدهم في الصحاري قام العماليق بدون مبرر بالهجوم عليهم لمحاولة أبادتهم و يظهر هذا في سفر الخروج

خروج 17 : 8وَأَتَى عَمَالِيقُ وَحَارَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رَفِيدِيمَ. 9فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِيَشُوعَ: «انْتَخِبْ لَنَا رِجَالاً وَاخْرُجْ حَارِبْ عَمَالِيقَ. وَغَداً أَقِفُ أَنَا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ وَعَصَا اللهِ فِي يَدِي». 10فَفَعَلَ يَشُوعُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى لِيُحَارِبَ عَمَالِيقَ. وَأَمَّا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَحُورُ فَصَعِدُوا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ. 11وَكَانَ إِذَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى يَدَهُ أَنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَغْلِبُ وَإِذَا خَفَضَ يَدَهُ أَنَّ عَمَالِيقَ يَغْلِبُ.

 و أذا رجعنا لسفر التكوين نعرف أن هؤلاء العماليق كانوا يسكنون في الصحراء قرب قادش كما هو مدون في تكوين 14 و قد أرتحلوا مسافة كبيرة لا لشئ سوى الفتك ببني أسرائيل بعد أن علموا بخروجهم من مصر .

ثم صبر الله عليهم مدة من ثلاثة لأربعة قرون أستمروا فيها في الأعتداء على الشعب العبراني محاولين القضاء عليه و يظهر هذا أيضا في سفر القضاة فقد أتحد العماليق مع عجلون ملك موآب

قضاة 3 : 13 13فَجَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ وَعَمَالِيقَ, وَسَارَ وَضَرَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَامْتَلَكُوا مَدِينَةَ النَّخْلِ. 14فَعَبَدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ عِجْلُونَ مَلِكَ مُوآبَ ثَمَانِيَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً. 15وَصَرَخَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ, فَأَقَامَ لَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مُخَلِّصاً إِهُودَ بْنَ جِيرَا الْبِنْيَامِينِيَّ, رَجُلاً أَعْسَرَ. فَأَرْسَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِيَدِهِ هَدِيَّةً لِعِجْلُونَ مَلِكِ مُوآبَ. 

 و لهذا طلب الرب من صمويل النيبي محاربتهم و الدليل هو الآتي : 

صمويل الأول 15 : 1وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «إِيَّايَ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ لِمَسْحِكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ فَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ. 2هَكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ وَقَفَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً».

المفروض أن من يقرأ الآيات يدرسها من بدايتها و ليس من نهايتها و أن يتابع الأحداث من أولها 

لقد بدأ العماليق بالاعتداء على الشعب العبراني و أرادوا أبادته منذ بداية خروجهم من أرض مصر و لكن الله أعطاهم مدة من ثلاثة لأربعة قرون للتوبة فلم يرتدعوا بل على العكس شنوا حرب أخرى بالتعاون مع عجلون ملك موآب ثم استمروا في شن الغارات على الشعب العبراني فكان قضاء الرب عليهم بعد أربعة قرون بعد أن يأس من إصلاحهم 


4-تُجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشقالحقيقة يستخدم البعض تلك الآيات من سفر هوشع و لا يعرف لا معناها و لا ماتشير أليه 

الله دائما في العهد الكتاب المقدس يعبر عن العلاقة بينه و بين شعبه بعلاقة الرجل و امرأته و عندما يضل الشعب وراء الآلهة الوثنية الأخرى كان يقول الكتاب المقدس دائما هذا التعبير زنى الشعب وراء آلهة غريبة و النص الذي يعرضه البعض يشير الى عقاب السامرة التي كانت في مملكة يهوذا و أبناؤها و أطفالها المشار أليها هنا هم نتائج خطاياهم و عباداتهم و لا يفهم منها المعنى الحرفي للكلام كما يظن البعض 

المعنى المقصود من وراء الآية ليس المعنى الحرفي و أنما المقصود به نهاية العبادة الوثنية التي أنتشرت في السامرة و أولادها التي هي الخطية فالكتاب يقول :

يعقوب 1 : 15 ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا 

 سفر هوشع يتكلم كله بهذه اللغة الرمزية السابق شرحها و نجده في الآتي : 

هوشع 2 : 1 «قُولُوا لإِخْوَتِكُمْ «عَمِّي» وَلأَخَوَاتِكُمْ «رُحَامَةَ». 2حَاكِمُوا أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا لأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتِ امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا لَسْتُ رَجُلَهَا لِتَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ ثَدْيَيْهَا 3لِئَلاَّ أُجَرِّدَهَا عُرْيَانَةً وَأَوْقِفَهَا كَيَوْمِ وِلاَدَتِهَا وَأَجْعَلَهَا كَقَفْرٍ وَأُصَيِّرَهَا كَأَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ وَأُمِيتَهَا بِـالْعَطَشِ. 4وَلاَ أَرْحَمُ أَوْلاَدَهَا لأَنَّهُمْ أَوْلاَدُ زِنًى. 5«لأَنَّ أُمَّهُمْ قَدْ زَنَتِ. الَّتِي حَبِلَتْ بِهِمْ صَنَعَتْ خِزْياً. لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: أَذْهَبُ وَرَاءَ مُحِبِّيَّ الَّذِينَ يُعْطُونَ خُبْزِي وَمَائِي صُوفِي وَكَتَّانِي زَيْتِي وَأَشْرِبَتِي. 6لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أُسَيِّجُ طَرِيقَكِ بِـالشَّوْكِ وَأَبْنِي حَائِطَهَا حَتَّى لاَ تَجِدَ مَسَالِكَهَا. 7فَتَتْبَعُ مُحِبِّيهَا وَلاَ تُدْرِكُهُمْ وَتُفَتِّشُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُمْ. فَتَقُولُ: أَذْهَبُ وَأَرْجِعُ إِلَى رَجُلِي الأَوَّّلِ لأَنَّهُ حِينَئِذٍ كَانَ خَيْرٌ لِي مِنَ الآن .

الأم هنا مقصود بها الشعب اليهودي الذي خان الرب .

9«هَلاَكُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنَّكَ عَلَيَّ عَلَى عَوْنِكَ. 10فَأَيْنَ هُوَ مَلِكُكَ حَتَّى يُخَلِّصَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِكَ؟ وَقُضَاتُكَ حَيْثُ قُلْتَ: أَعْطِنِي مَلِكاً وَرُؤَسَاءَ؟ 11أَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ مَلِكاً بِغَضَبِي وَأَخَذْتُهُ بِسَخَطِي. 12«إِثْمُ أَفْرَايِمَ مَصْرُورٌ. خَطِيَّتُهُ مَكْنُوزَةٌ. 13مَخَاضُ الْوَالِدَةِ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ. هُوَ ابْنٌ غَيْرُ حَكِيمٍ إِذْ لَمْ يَقِفْ فِي الْوَقْتِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَنِينَ .


5-من سفر أشعياء : ((وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) 


للمرة الألف نعيد و نكرر لمن لا يفهم عندما نعرض نصا أو آية يجب أن نقرأها في الأصحاح الذي أتت فيه لكي نفهم معناها و ما تشير أليه

و ليس بطريقة القص و اللصق كالجهلاء

أشعياء 13 : 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَابِلَ رَآهُ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ: 2«أَقِيمُوا رَايَةً عَلَى جَبَلٍ أَقْرَعَ. ارْفَعُوا صَوْتاً إِلَيْهِمْ. أَشِيرُوا بِالْيَدِ لِيَدْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ الْعُتَاةِ. 3أَنَا أَوْصَيْتُ مُقَدَّسِيَّ وَدَعَوْتُ أَبْطَالِي لأَجْلِ غَضَبِي مُفْتَخِرِي عَظَمَتِي». 4صَوْتُ جُمْهُورٍ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ شِبْهَ قَوْمٍ كَثِيرِينَ. صَوْتُ ضَجِيجِ مَمَالِكِ أُمَمٍ مُجْتَمِعَةٍ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ يَعْرِضُ جَيْشَ الْحَرْبِ. 5يَأْتُونَ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ مِنْ أَقْصَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. الرَّبُّ وَأَدَوَاتُ سَخَطِهِ لِيُخْرِبَ كُلَّ الأَرْضِ6وَلْوِلُوا لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ قَادِمٌ كَخَرَابٍ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 7لِذَلِكَ تَرْتَخِي كُلُّ الأَيَادِي وَيَذُوبُ كُلُّ قَلْبِ إِنْسَانٍ 8فَيَرْتَاعُونَ. تَأْخُذُهُمْ أَوْجَاعٌ وَمَخَاضٌ. يَتَلَوُّونَ كَوَالِدَةٍ. يَبْهَتُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ. وُجُوهُهُمْ وُجُوهُ لَهِيبٍ. 9 هُوَذَا يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ قَادِمٌ قَاسِياً بِسَخَطٍ وَحُمُوِّ غَضَبٍ لِيَجْعَلَ الأَرْضَ خَرَاباً وَيُبِيدَ مِنْهَا خُطَاتَهَا. 10فَإِنَّ نُجُومَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَجَبَابِرَتَهَا لاَ تُبْرِزُ نُورَهَا. تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ عِنْدَ طُلُوعِهَا وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يَلْمَعُ بِضُوئِهِ. 11وَأُعَاقِبُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ عَلَى شَرِّهَا وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ عَلَى إِثْمِهِمْ وَأُبَطِّلُ تَعَظُّمَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ وَأَضَعُ تَجَبُّرَ الْعُتَاةِ. 12وَأَجْعَلُ الرَّجُلَ أَعَزَّ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الإِبْرِيزِ وَالإِنْسَانَ أَعَزَّ مِنْ ذَهَبِ أُوفِيرَ. 13لِذَلِكَ أُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَتَزَعْزَعُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ مَكَانِهَا فِي سَخَطِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ وَفِي يَوْمِ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ. 14وَيَكُونُونَ كَظَبْيٍ طَرِيدٍ وَكَغَنَمٍ بِلاَ مَنْ يَجْمَعُهَا. يَلْتَفِتُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى شَعْبِهِ وَيَهْرُبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى أَرْضِهِ. 15كُلُّ مَنْ وُجِدَ يُطْعَنُ وَكُلُّ مَنِ انْحَاشَ يَسْقُطُ بِالسَّيْفِ. 16وَتُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ وَتُنْهَبُ بُيُوتُهُمْ وَتُفْضَحُ نِسَاؤُهُمْ. 17هَئَنَذَا أُهَيِّجُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْمَادِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْتَدُّونَ بِالْفِضَّةِ وَلاَ يُسَرُّونَ بِالذَّهَبِ 18فَتُحَطِّمُ الْقِسِيُّ الْفِتْيَانَ ولاَ يَرْحَمُونَ ثَمَرَةَ الْبَطْنِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عُيُونُهُمْ عَلَى الأَوْلاَدِ. 19وَتَصِيرُ بَابِلُ بَهَاءُ الْمَمَالِكِ وَزِينَةُ فَخْرِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ كَتَقْلِيبِ اللَّهِ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ. 20لاَ تُعْمَرُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ وَلاَ يُخَيِّمُ هُنَاكَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ وَلاَ يُرْبِضُ هُنَاكَ رُعَاةٌ. 21بَلْ تَرْبُضُ هُنَاكَ وُحُوشُ الْقَفْرِ وَيَمْلَأُ الْبُومُ بُيُوتَهُمْ وَتَسْكُنُ هُنَاكَ بَنَاتُ النَّعَامِ وَتَرْقُصُ هُنَاكَ مَعْزُ الْوَحْشِ 22وَتَصِيحُ بَنَاتُ آوَى فِي قُصُورِهِمْ وَالذِّئَابُ فِي هَيَاكِلِ التَّنَعُّمِ وَوَقْتُهَا قَرِيبُ الْمَجِيءِ وَأَيَّامُهَا لاَ تَطُولُ.

هذا الأصحاح يتحدث النبى  (نبوة = وحي) عن الخراب الحرفى الذى سيحدث لبابل بمحاصرتها وسقوطها على أيدى مملكة مادى وفارس والتى سوف تدمر قصورها وسوف يكون خرابها تاماً بحيث لن تقوم مرة ثانية وهذا حدث بالفعل فقد دمرت بابل ولم يعد لها ذكر إلى يومنا هذا وما هى الأن إلا مجموعة من الخرائب يبحث عنها علماء الآثار. 

و ما تزال بابل القديمة خربة حتى الآن و تقع على ما أظن حوالي 50 كم جنوب العاصمة بغداد .

الذين خربوا بابل هم مملكة مادي و فارس و لا علاقة للشعب اليهودي بذلك يدعي البعض 




خلاصة القول:

نجد في حروب العهد القديم 

1) لم تكن بهدف نشر الدين اليهودي (لا يمكن الحكم على الضمائر من جهة الايمان أو عدمه بقوة السيف ، واليهودية لم ولن تكون ديانة تبشيرية أو دعوية)

2) لم تكن شريعة أو سنَّة (اليهود لم يحاربوا على سنة موسى أو يشوع أو داوود) كلها كانت حروب موجهة تجاة شعوب معينة ولم يجعلها اليهود نبراسا أو سنة أو شريعة لقتال العالم أجمع (محددة زمانيا بالحدث نفسه)

3) لم تكن موجهة للعالم كله بل تجاه شعوب معينة (محددة مكانيا وجغرافيا)

4) لم تكن دائما موجهة للشعوب الوثنية : بل وبعدل الإله كانت توجهة ضد من يخطئ ، والأمثلة كثيرة على عقوبات إلهية موجهة للشعب اليهودي نفسه على أيدى شعوب وثنية لأنهم كسروا العهد مع الرب

5) دائما وكانت لها أسبابها ، ومنحت الكثير من الفرص لهذه الشعوب بالتوبة : كمثل شعب عماليق الذي صبر عليه الرب أكثر من ثلاث قرون قبل أن يأمر بإفنائه 

وهذا أوضح في قصة يونان مع شعب نينوى في سفر يونان الاصحاح الثالث والذي لم يعاقب فيه الرب الشعب التائب

ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً: 

«قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ وَنَادِ لَهَا الْمُنَادَاةَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا». 

فَقَامَ يُونَانُ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى نِينَوَى بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. أَمَّا نِينَوَى فَكَانَتْ مَدِينَةً عَظِيمَةً لِلَّهِ مَسِيرَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ. 

 فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَنَادَى: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى». 

فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللَّهِ وَنَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحاً مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ. 

وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. 

وَنُودِيَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئاً. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً. 

وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِشِدَّةٍ وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ 

لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجِعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ». 

فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رَجَعُوا عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ نَدِمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ بِهِمْ فَلَمْ يَصْنَعْهُ. 

6) كل حرب في العهد القديم كان حكم الرب فيها مختلفا ، فمرة يأمر بالابقاء على الشعب ، ومرة يأمر بإفنائه ، ومرة ينتقي من يبقى ، ومرة يحرم حتى البهائم … 

ومن هذا يمكن استنتاج أن كل شعب أمام الرب كان حالة خاصة تختلف فيها قابلية الإصلاح أو التوبة من عدمه … وبهذا أختلفت الأوامر الإلهية في كل حالة 

7) كل هذه الحروب والعقوبات (الغير تشريعية) هي جزء من العهد القديم يشرح معاملات الرب مع الإنسان (يهودي أو وثني) … عندما يخطئ دون توبة ومحاولات إصلاح كثيرة 

مع اليهودي كانت العقوبات أشد لأنه أقام عهدا مع الرب ، فكانت خطيئته أعظم 

مع الوثني لم تكن العقوبات لأنه كسر عهدا مع الرب (لأنه لم يكن هناك عهد من الأساس) بل كان عقوبات على جرائم محددة بعينها سواء جرائم أخلاقية (مثل الزنا والفجور وتقديم ذبائح بشرية) أو جرائم ضد الشعب اليهودي (مثل عماليق)

 يهوه في العهد القديم لم يكن يحب الحرب والدم ، فهي حروب آلمت قلب الرب المحب ، ولكنها عادلة في تنفيذها العقوبة ، لأنه قدوس .

مثال ما قاله الرب لداوود

وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِسُلَيْمَانَ: «يَا ابْنِي, قَدْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِي أَنْ أَبْنِيَ بَيْتاً لاِسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِي.   فَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: قَدْ سَفَكْتَ دَماً كَثِيراً وَعَمِلْتَ حُرُوباً عَظِيمَةً, فَلاَ تَبْنِي بَيْتاً لاِسْمِي لأَنَّكَ سَفَكْتَ دِمَاءً كَثِيرَةً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامِي. (1أخبار 22



واخيرا وليس اخرا..

اترك لك التعقيب في هذا الموضوع فقط لننتقل لنفس الموضوع ولكن في الاسلام


شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



اعتذر عن المشاركه السابقه لااني وضعتها بطريق الخطأ

ولكن مكانها الاساسي في:


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=583079#post583079


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



> تقول سيادتك : وحدانية جماعية للاسف مخدنهاش في المدرسة
> +++ نعم يا سيدى الفاضل ، وهل تتوقع أنك تأخذ الطبيعة الإلهية فى المدرسة ؟


 

*هلا  وغلا   مكرم *

* منور  الموضوع *

* ولا  تاخذ  في  بالك  انا  هو مجرد  مثال  ليس  اكثر*

* وادري  انه  مدارس  الاحد  عندكم  لا  يوجد  فيها  اي  ذكر   لما  يخص  العقيد   المسيحية *
*  وبذلك  فانكم  تكبروون  على ما قال   جدي   وقال  جدة *

*:thnk0001:*




> +++ الله روح ، يسمو فوق معامل الإختبار ، فهل تتوقع أن تأخذ من الله شريحة ، وتضعها تحت المجهر لتدرس الطبيعة الإلهية ؟؟؟؟


 
*  حاشاه    ان  يدرس  انما  هو المعلم   سبحانه* 






> +++ بل وحتى السؤال البديهى : من هو الله ؟ ، لن تجد -عند الناس- إجابة حقيقية عليه ، لأن أى إجابة تحتاج ، بالضرورة ، إلى إثبات ، فهل يستطيع أى إنسان أن يثبت الله ؟؟؟


 

* استغفر  الله *

* الله   ثابت  في قلوب  المؤمنيين*

* الله    يدركه  القلب  ولا  يدركه الابصار*

* سبحانه  الواحد  الاحد  الفرد الصمد  *






> +++ بالطبع لا ، ولذلك فإنك ستجد الناس يقولون لك : لا تسأل ، إقبل كلامنا بدون أن تفتح فمك ، هذه أشياء لايمكن إثباتها . ++ فإن سألتهم : فكيف أعرف الصدق من الكذب ؟لأن الكل يقولون أن إلههم هم هو الإله الحقيقى ، فهل كلهم صح ! أم أن كلهم خطأ !!! كيف نميز بين الصح والخطأ ؟؟؟؟ إن سألت الناس ،هكذا ، فلن تجد إجابة !!!


 

*  ليس   عندنا  هذا *
* فالله   عليم    جعل  العلم  لنا  وسيله  لنعرف من  هو  *
* هو الخالق*
* هو السميع *
* هو البصير*
* هو الاحد *
* هو الفرد*
* هو الاول*
* هو الاخر*
*هو  الغفور*
* هو الرحيم *
* هو  القوي*






> +++ الحقيقة هى أن الله هو الوحيد القادر على إثبات ذاته ، بالمعجزات التى لا يمكن للإنس والجن أن يعملوها ، مثل إعادة الحياة للرميم ، ومثل معجزات الخلق ، كخلق الأعضاء التى وُلد الإنسان بدونها ، مثل المولود أعمى . وأن يكون قادراً عمل هذه المعجزات فى كل زمان ومكان ، وليس من خلال النبى الذى أرسه فقط ، لأن معين الله لن ينضب أبداً ، ولأن المعجزة لم تكن مصادفة ولا يمكن تكرارها .


 


*سبحان  الله  العظيم *

* ليس  كمثله شي*
* هو  وااااحد*

* وهو   على كل شي قدير*




> +++ وهذا الإله الذى يعلن عن ذاته هكذا هو الصادق وحده ، وكل ما يقوله هو الحق ، بل إن الحق مستمد منه هو


 

* نعم  اتفق معك  في كل ما قلت*

* انما  اين  حوارك  او رايك عن  الثلوث*



*:act19:*


*:thnk0001:*



* الله  يبارك فيك*


* الله  نور السموات والارض*​


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> اعتذر عن المشاركه السابقه لااني وضعتها بطريق الخطأ
> 
> ولكن مكانها الاساسي في:
> 
> ...


 


* لا  مشلكة     سبحان  من لا  يخطى *


* سوف ارد عليك   هناك باذن  الله  عز  وجل*


:budo:​


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

NORARABبطل لف و دوران
سألت سؤال و تمت الأجابة عليه
فلا اعرف ما سبب هذه المماطلة؟


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



عذرا my rock  

ولكن خلينا معاه للنهايه

بعد اذنك سوف ارد عليه

تقبل مروري اخي الفاضل.




استاذ  NORARAB 




> وادري انه مدارس الاحد عندكم لا يوجد فيها اي ذكر لما يخص العقيد المسيحية
> وبذلك فانكم تكبروون على ما قال جدي وقال جدة




أظن أننا نتكلم معك بالدليل والبرهان القاطع,,

ومن ثم.. اذا تحدثت ثانية دون دليل كتابي.. ستعوي وحدك ولن يرد عليك احد






> حاشاه ان يدرس انما هو المعلم سبحانه
> 
> استغفر الله
> 
> ...





سؤال صغير جدا بعد كل هذه المحاضره اللاهوتيه التي امتعتنا بها..

وماذا بعد ذلك؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

الأخ الفاضل norabab  
 +++ تسألنى عن إجابتى ، ما قلته لسيادتك فيه الإجابة ، فأرجو إعادة القراءة ، ولكن مع قليل من التدقيق 
+ تقول سيادتك عن مقولتك بعدم أخذك للطبيعة الإلهية فى المدرسة ، أنك لم تقصد ، حسناً ، ولكن لماذا تحولها إلى مدارس الأحد ؟ أرجو أن تتعامل مع الأمر بجدية وبإسلوب علمى ، وليس بنظام القفز من موضوع لآخر .
++ تقول حاشا لله من أن يكون موضعاً للإختبار ، فأوافقك , وأضيف بأن من يفعل ذلك هو معتوه ، ومن يطالب بإثبات الطبيعة الإلهية يفعل أمراً غير معقول .
+++ تقول سيادتك أن اللهثابت فى قلوب المؤمنين ، فإسمح لى بالإستفسار عن سبب مناقشتك للأمر برمته ، ما دام الأمر بديهى هكذا ، أليس فى هذه المقولة تبسيط أكثر مما تطالبنا به العقول ، التى خلقها الله مفكرة متسائلة باحثة ؟؟؟
++++ تقول أن لديك وسيلة لمعرفة الإله الحقيقى ، حسناً جداً ، ولكنك لم توضحها بأكثر مما يقوله الجميع بلا إستثناء .
+++++ ذكرت لسيادتك وجهة نظرى فى ضرورة إثبات الله لذاته بأعماله ، فتعجبت سيادتك ، ولم تعلق بشيئ !!!!!!!!!
++++++ وفى النهاية تختم سبادتك كلامك ، بأننى لم  أرد على السؤال ، وكأننى فعلاً لم أقل شيئ !!
               فرجاء إعادة فحص إجابتى السابقة ، فإن فيها الإجابة ، فإن وجدت الأمر غير واضح - بعد إعادة الفحص - فلا مانع من الإعادة .


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ NORARAB*


NORARAB قال:


> *هما واحد وكل كل واحد جزء بيعمل لوحدة *
> *وهل يعمل الاب من غير العقل ام انه قدمة ضحية لينا *
> *ام انه قدمة لينا فداء اي كلام*
> *يعني قدام الناس قال فداء وفي الحقيقة رجعه لعندة من غير عمل*
> *ولو رجعة لعندة ازاي اقدم فداء واطلبه بعد كذا *​



*عروستي*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ما فهمت حاجة صدقني*​



NORARAB قال:


> *بص الجوهر اه متفق معاك ان الله معنا في كل شي*​
> 
> *بس فعلاً هل يتخلى الاب عن عقله كذا بسهوله*​



*بردة ما فهمت حاجة*
*أما أن تقول لي أنك لا تعرف شئ بالمسيحية وعنها*
*كي أحاول أن أفسر ما تقول وأستنتج*
*أما أن نتواصل علي أساس أنك فاهم*​​​


NORARAB قال:


> *سبحانه حاشاة وتعالى عن كل الصفات ان يموت هو خالق كل شي ليس كمثلة شي *​



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*عروستي تاني*​



NORARAB قال:


> *اخي انظر الى هذا الصليب*


​

NORARAB قال:


> :new5:





NORARAB قال:


> *عملياً كم اتجاة له *
> *هل كلها في اتجاه واحد*
> *اليس كل طرف في اتجاة معاكس*​


*أجابة رائعة بالفعل*
*فالأقانيم الثلاثة متاميزة ولكن الجوهر واحد*
*فالصليب المتحدث عنه كمثال*
*له عدة أتجهات ولكنه ذو مركز واحد وجوهر واحد*

*فشكراً لتفسيرك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي كل أخوتي*



My Rock قال:


> NORARABبطل لف و دوران
> سألت سؤال و تمت الأجابة عليه
> فلا اعرف ما سبب هذه المماطلة؟


 
*أكرر ما قاله الحبيب روك*
*أخ *NORARAB
*لك أن تحدد في مشاركتك القادمة ماذا تريد*

*أكرر المشاركة القادمة فقط*

*ومع أحترامي لكل أخوتي المشاركين بالموضوع*
*أتمني أن تلتزموا بالتعليمات*

*فنحن في أنتظار الأخ NORARAB*
*لتحديد ما يريد وبوضوع والا تدخلت الأدارة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> 
> ...





استاذي الفاضل twin:

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك

وانا تحت امرك وامر ماي روك


لن اتكلم في هذا الموضوع ثانية


واذا كنت قد اسات الى (ماي روك) في مشاركتي السابقه..

فانا اعتذر لك يا ماي روك


سلام رب المجد معك.


----------



## Twin (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي المحامي*


محامي اسكندراني قال:


> استاذي الفاضل twin:
> سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك
> وانا تحت امرك وامر ماي روك
> لن اتكلم في هذا الموضوع ثانية


*أخي الحبيب أحترم فيك قرارك هذا*
*وأشكر الله لأنك تفهمت قصدي *
*وصدقني أنا لا أقصد توجيه الأمر *
*بل بالمحبة تكلمت وطلبت*​


محامي اسكندراني قال:


> واذا كنت قد اسات الى (ماي روك) في مشاركتي السابقه..





محامي اسكندراني قال:


> فانا اعتذر لك يا ماي روك


*ماي روك علي فكرة من الشخصيات المرنة جداً ولا يغضب أو يتضايق من أحد*
*فهو نعم القائد والأخ*
*ولو كان زعل كان قلك علي طول*​ 
*علي فكرة مش أنت أول واحد تعمل كدة*
*كان في زمان واحد عضو جديد ال هو أنا *
*طهقت ماي روك برسائلي وبطلباتي*
*بس لما مرت حوالي سنة و4 شهور تقريباً*
*أدركت كم هي مسؤليات الأدارة وواجباتها وأدركت كما هي طبيعة الإنسان المجدال*
*وعلي فكرة بكرة تتعلم*
*ههههههههههه*
*وبجد أنا مبسوط جداً *
*بمشاركاتك ومجهوداتك **وأهتمامك بالقسم*
*في ظل غيابي لأنشغالي *
*وغياب الأخ فريدي وأنا مية مية ومارون للدراسة*
*وأخي الغالي الذي أفتقدته أنا وكل المنتدي *
*أبن الشرق*
*الذي غاب عنا دون أن نعرف عنه شئ لأنه يحيا في عاصمة النيران بغداد ربنا يطمنا عليه وصلواتك له*
*وبالطبع كل أخوتي الأخرين الذي لم يسعني أن أذكرهم بالأسماء بل يكفيني ذكرهم بالقلب*​ 


محامي اسكندراني قال:


> سلام رب المجد معك.


*ومعك أيضاً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

الأخ الحبيب توين
أنتهز فرصة الجمع – فى الكلام – بين أخوينا الحبيبين ماى روك والمحامى الإسكندرانى ، لأحييهما معاً ، على رديهما الرائعين :- أخى ماى روك فى رده الرائع على إتهام الكتاب المقدس بالإرهاب وشق البطون ، وأخى المحامى الإسكندرانى على رده الرائع فى سؤال من أجل النظام ، عن معنى إبن الله . 
++ وكان الردان فى نفس اليوم ، مما جعل لهما أحسن الأثر فى نفوسنا .
++ الرب يحفظهما من حسد إبليس عدو الخير ، ليجودا – معاً - علينا بالمزيد، فإننا فى حاجة شديدة إلى وزنات الله التى فيهما معاً .
 ((( رأى القديس أنطونيوس الشياطين ينصبون فخاخاً فى كل شبر من الأرض ، فصرخ : فمن يخلص يا رب ؟؟ فسمع صوتاً يقول : المتضعون يخلصون . )))


----------



## NORARAB (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

اعتذر لتاخر ردي 


يوم الاربعاء والخميس في مكان لايوجد فيه انترنت 

كنت في زيارة مع بعض اخواني المسيحيون الذين يتابعون الموضوع معي لاخراج بحثي لنور

كنا في زيارة لبعض الكنائس وحضرت بعض الصلوات معهم قبل المفاجاة حين انتهاء البحث وبالعنوان والفيديو

لذا اعتذر لتاخر ردي وباذن الله الاول والاخر 
من يوم غد سوف نكمل المشوار





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

اخي مكرم اخي محامي اخي الزعيم وايضا مشرف القسم 

*وش فيكم معصبييين خذوا ليكم واحد واحد ليمون يروق الاعصاب* 

بكرة باذن الله الواحد سوف ارد عليكم 




وبعدين يا جماعة من حق كل انسان انه يعرف

ولا كيف تكونوا دعاة يسوع للخلاص 
وبهذه السرعه تعصبون 

*مشرفنا الغالي الحل مش عروستي*
*شكلك شم قادر ترد *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فقاعد تهدد*



بس ابشر موضوعي القادم بعد انتهاء الموضوع 
*هو الفداء المزعووووم* 


*ههههههههههههههههههه*




شكرا على الردود في الموضوع الي اعتبرها استراحه الموضوع 





والله يبارك فيكم 

والله نور السموات والارض 

*تم التحرير والتلوين باللون الأحمر بواسطة المشرف*
*لأظهار الي أين وصل المسلم المحترم في الحوار*
*..............................................."المشرف"*​


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي كل أخوتي*

*الي هنا وصل مستوي الحوار*

*الموضوع منتهي منذ زمن ولكن الجدال مازل مستمر*

*يغلق الموضوع* 

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

